# I have SO many blue Dahlia seeds!!!



## Shele (Jan 16, 2018)

I've finished the Rover event and have so many leftover blue Dahlia seeds! I could plant them until next year. Lol I'm just glad the second part starts in a couple hours. I've been trying to give away my butterflies as well. I know they'll be exchanged for bells when it's all over, but I'd rather give them away to friends who need them.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 17, 2018)

Same. I have so many from doing tasks and I keep getting more and I hope I can spend most of them before the event ends


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 17, 2018)

Shele said:


> I've finished the Rover event and have so many leftover blue Dahlia seeds! I could plant them until next year. Lol I'm just glad the second part starts in a couple hours. I've been trying to give away my butterflies as well. I know they'll be exchanged for bells when it's all over, but I'd rather give them away to friends who need them.



Sell them, they're worth 40-60 bells each, that's a nice 5000 ish bells for every 100


----------

